
IE and Edge leaks elements removed with Array.splice - stroyer
https://github.com/Microsoft/ChakraCore/issues/3035
======
stroyer
TLDR: Last element of an array removed with array.splice will be leaked
permanently in current IE and Edge.

Super nasty bug which must be widespread. Easy fix with a shim.

